# What's the best camera for me to get?



## Stacie (Jun 10, 2014)

I currently have a Canon T2i. I really like it! But I'm thinking of getting a newer edition. Maybe the T5i. Would that be the direction to go? Or what would the best camera to get after using the T2i? When it comes to the mechanics of cameras I'm not very good. So I don't want anything to overcomplicated. Also, I almost never use manual. I'm not sure if that's something you need to know. I want to take better pictures (don't we all!) I like the idea of the 5 frames per second in the T5i. The one I have now is 3.7. I like to take action shots. Mostly horses. Also, should I decide on the T5i can I still use this lens for it? EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS USM. Or would I need to upgrade that too? Basically I'm asking the pros and cons of the T5i but mostly what's the next best camera for me to get? Thank you all so much for any help. 


The T2i (what I have)  Canon U.S.A. : Support & Drivers : EOS Rebel T2i EF-S 18-55mm IS Kit

The T5i Canon U.S.A. : Support & Drivers : EOS Rebel T5i 18-55mm IS STM Lens Kit

The lens I have Canon U.S.A. : Support & Drivers : EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS USM


----------



## ShaneF (Jun 10, 2014)

- What is it that your current camera and lens are not providing you now that you hope to achieve in upgrading? 
- Is it you just want more frames per second or is there more you cant accomplish with your current gear?
- Whats you budget?


----------



## goodguy (Jun 12, 2014)

Replacing the T2i with T5i makes absolutly no sense to me.
T2i and T5i share same sensor, getting the T5i will mean a very small upgrade, if you want a camera with better performance get the Canon 70D, much better AF system, new sensor and it really excel for sport/fast action shots.

Personally I would either stay with the T2i or get the 70D, skip the T5i because you will simply get a updated T2i and that not really a serious upgrade.


----------



## Overread (Jun 12, 2014)

Honestly I would say sit down and write down all the things that you feel your current camera setup isn't doing for you that you want it to do. What are you missing, where are its shortfallings and problems. Then post them up. 

Because I have a feeling that what you're after isn't necessarily going to benefit from a new camera body - and if it is going to be a camera body situation then chances are moving from one entry level body to another isn't going to provide the upgraded experience nor fix the problems that you're hoping it too. 



As an example of other ideas:

1) Higher quality lens - this could be anything from covering similar ranges to what you have; say a 70-200mm f2.8 to give you improved image quality, AF performance and low light gathering abilities with the wider maximum aperture

2) Flash and lighting modifiers/controls - for bringing a degree of control into the lighting so that you're not always limited by what the ambient light gives you

3) Other support items. 



Also you might find the book "Understanding Exposure by Bryan Peterson" a help if you are still using auto modes (note auto mods are full auto and program - aperture and shutter priority are closer to manual enough that you've got control over the camera and might not need to shift into manual or would get little to no gain from it in many situations).


----------



## TCampbell (Jun 12, 2014)

Stacie said:


> I currently have a Canon T2i. I really like it! But I'm thinking of getting a newer edition. Maybe the T5i. Would that be the direction to go? Or what would the best camera to get after using the T2i? When it comes to the mechanics of cameras I'm not very good. So I don't want anything to overcomplicated. Also, I almost never use manual. I'm not sure if that's something you need to know. I want to take better pictures (don't we all!) I like the idea of the 5 frames per second in the T5i. The one I have now is 3.7. I like to take action shots. Mostly horses. Also, should I decide on the T5i can I still use this lens for it? EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS USM. Or would I need to upgrade that too? Basically I'm asking the pros and cons of the T5i but mostly what's the next best camera for me to get? Thank you all so much for any help.
> 
> 
> The T2i (what I have)  Canon U.S.A. : Support & Drivers : EOS Rebel T2i EF-S 18-55mm IS Kit
> ...




Hi Stacie!

Based on what you wrote above, it makes no sense to buy a T5i.  As the sensor is effectively the same, the ONLY difference you'd get is the camera controls... but your question implies you tend to just trust the camera to do automatic exposure so even having a camera with upgraded user interface is probably not even much of an advantage.

If you're looking to "upgrade", then consider a new low focal ratio lens... perhaps an f/2.8 zoom (e.g. the EF-S 17-55mm f/2.8 IS USM) or a non-zoom (e.g. EF 50mm f/1.4 USM or perhaps the EF 35mm f/2 IS USM).  These lower focal-ratio lenses will allow you to reduce the depth of field creating a well-focused subject with a deliberately out-of-focus background and it helps make the subject pop.  These are things you can't really do with your kit lens.  Also, since they collect more light, they can shoot in significantly less light than your kit lens without forcing you to crank up the ISO (which generates more "noise" in the image.)


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jun 12, 2014)

The t2i is a great entry level camera. I agree with what others have said about a better lens. The FPS on the t2i is slow, but sports is about timing and not all about FPS, thinking that having something faster will make your pictures better isn't always the case, having a better lens with the t2i makes more sense.


----------



## CAP (Jun 12, 2014)

Or you could sell your soul or some else's and get a Lord Of All DSLRs "  The Canon 1DX "

P.S My friend wasn't using his soul so i sold it for my 1DX. Ha


----------

